# EMTP Job on Base/Relocation Assistance



## akflightmedic (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go, medics looking for a job on an Army base as civilian medic. I know several of you are having a hard time finding employment, this job offers relocation assistance.

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...D&siteid=cbindeed&Job_DID=J7X1J75WNM3T5PD4FQQ


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, it does not say anything about a security clearance in the requirements, thats a surprise!


----------



## Aidey (Jul 25, 2010)

They'd have to offer relocation assistance to get anyone to move to Alabama....


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 27, 2010)

for all those nice GS jobs just goto www.usajobs.gov


----------



## Doc_D (Aug 7, 2010)

just what the army needs, more non-army personell on post. It pisses me off because ambulance work is great experience for new whiskeys


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

Doc_D said:


> just what the army needs, more non-army personell on post. It pisses me off because ambulance work is great experience for new whiskeys



So you're angry that someone with more than an EMT-B education will be providing actual medical care on base?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 7, 2010)

Seriously, kind of an asinine statement but knowing Doc D from another site, I expect it.

These are paramedic jobs, not your fresh EMT B recruit who is to be pushed out overseas as soon as possible.

The reason they hire civilians is for continuity in operations. If you have new people every few weeks or months, you lose a lot of valuable knowledge and resources with each rotation.

This is the same reason EMS services are contracted out on bases overseas...to preserve knowledge and offer stability to a vital service.

You have no idea how fragmented the disaster response plans and mass casualty response plans were on some of the larger bases overseas until they were contracted out. This was because no nation wanted the lead, and when a nation did take lead, they rotated out and then there was the learning curve of the new team and then they made changes then it was time for them to leave.

Sorry Doc D, you just gonna have to suck it up buttercup, especially since civilians on post have been part of the institution from Day 1.


----------

